# On the verge of owning Mercedes 207d



## Blackdogmama (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi wild campers,
I am about to look at a Mercedes 207 d Navajo. This will be our first motor home, any advise will be very gratefully received.
I haven't been able to find photos of the interior layout do you have any suggestions where I might look?
Thank you for your help.
Regards,
T


----------



## Makzine (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello and :welcome: I'm sure someone on here will point you in the right direction :camper:


----------



## Skar (Jan 29, 2016)

Possibly the same as this? Depends on year/options I imagine.

Mercedes-Benz 207D AUTOTRAIL NAVAJO 2 BERTH CHEAP MOTORHOME OAK WORKTOPS | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun 



:welcome:

:camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------



## jeanette (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Blackdogmama (Jan 29, 2016)

*Thank you*



Skar said:


> Possibly the same as this? Depends on year/options I imagine.
> 
> Mercedes-Benz 207D AUTOTRAIL NAVAJO 2 BERTH CHEAP MOTORHOME OAK WORKTOPS | eBay



I do hope it is going to look like that, it would be ideal for us. I would have to work out how to cover the cushions and change the carpet both wouldn't fair well with our dogs. But other than that it looks great.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the site. Covered many a mile in a 207d, very reliable if a tad slow by today's standards.


----------



## Blackdogmama (Jan 29, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to the site. Covered many a mile in a 207d, very reliable if a tad slow by today's standards.



Thank you Philly what a great photo! So winter use is possible then


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------

